# Need 2 1/2" flexible hose for shop tools.



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a 6HP modular shop vac that I use when routing, sawing etc. I was curious where I could obtain some inexpensive hose for these tools.  The big box stores want $40+ bucks for 10 feet or so. That's just insane. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use this source*

http://www.ptreeusa.com/dusthose.htm


----------

